# GTechniq G5



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

After taking a while to arrive (due to Royal Snail losing the first package) my GTechniq G1/G2 G4 and G5 arrived today for treating my windows. (Big thanks to GTechniq for quickly sending a replacement via next day courier - proper customer service.)

My plan is to use the G1 for the windscreen and the G5 for the rest of the windows. I have no rear wiper so was hoping that the extra slick nature of the G5 would help the angled rear screen shed water more easily and at lower speeds.

However, looking at the G5 bottle it says that it's only recommended for vehicles driven at less than 40mph...

Why is this? Surely driving over 40mph isn't going to make the product "fall off" of the windows...

Who here has used G5 on their cars and how have they found it to perform? I was hoping to get extra slick windows for about 6 months, and then a slightly less slick windscreen, but with 18months - 2 years of beading.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Here's a short vid clip showing Gtech products:

G1 on the windscreen
G5 on the side windows
C4 on the rear louvre


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I have both on all windows works great


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

I _think_ (I`m sure I`ll be corrected if wrong), its because the G5 isnt as tough as G1, that the contaminants/pollutants in the air will wear it away quicker as they meet the surface of the G5 (?)


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

G1 is a long lasting (18 months and up) repelent that performs best over 45mph, where G5 will repel below 40mph but is not as long lasting (I see three months on the front and six to eight months on the sides) on the front window due to the wiper action over the windscreen. Which is why G5 is best for side and rear windows (so called 'static glass'). 
I usually put G1 on all windows (three coats on the windscreen, one on the rest), then topped with G5. It's a bit over kill, but works for me.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

svended said:


> G1 is a long lasting (18 months and up) repelent that performs best over 45mph, where G5 will repel below 40mph but is not as long lasting (I see three months on the front and six to eight months on the sides) on the front window due to the wiper action over the windscreen. Which is why G5 is best for side and rear windows (so called 'static glass').
> I usually put G1 on all windows (three coats on the windscreen, one on the rest), then topped with G5. It's a bit over kill, but works for me.


Same as myself, like you said might be a bit overkill but it works end of:thumb:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

msb said:


> Same as myself, like you said might be a bit overkill but it works end of:thumb:


Good move, G5 on top of G1 also helps reduce wiper judder when the application is still fresh


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

DesertDog said:


> Good move, G5 on top of G1 also helps reduce wiper judder when the application is still fresh


yeah i found that as well, both are great products but used together i think they are unbeatable


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.

I thought it wasn't worth putting the G5 on top of the G1 because the G5 would have trouble "sticking" to the G1 because, well, the whole point of G1 is to be "slippy"??

The bottle for the G5 doesn't say not to put on vehicles, but says it should only be used on vehicles that travel under 40mph. It then says to use G1 otherwise. I guess maybe they just mean that the G1 works at speeds over 40mph, so it's better to use that because it lasts longer.

I'm used to Rain-X and the Mer equivalent though, neither of which last more than a few weeks, so 6 months on the side and rear glass is plenty for me as long as there's no other reason not to use the G5 on a car. Just seems odd that they say not to use it on vehicles that travel over 40mph...

For those that have topped G1 with G5, how long do you think the added "slippyness" of the G5 lasts? I imagine it wears off quicker than just applying it directly to windows without any G1 on them?

Thanks


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

With G5 you will probably see between two or three months on the windscreen depending on how much you use your wipers. 
I've never seen anything saying not to use it on cars over 40mph. It really comes into it's own from below 40mph and upwards. 
G1 essentially fills in the pores in the glass stopping dirt and oils from building up in the pores. G5 does the same to an extent but isn't as durable under high usage or high impact areas (ie windscreens or where a wiper is constantly passing over the surface).


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out the G5 bottle - that's where it says "For auto applications G5 is only recommended for vehicles only driven at less than 40mph."

After which it says "Otherwise use G1".

However, I was hoping to use the G5 to give the wiperless rear windscreen of my coupe and my side windows some extra "slippyness" and get the water off the rear screen at lower speeds.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Well take it from me. It is suitable. Just best on side and rear windows. I've been using it for two years. 
Just remember, it's all in the prep. Clean, Gtechniq G4 polish, IPA wipe, follow instructions for either G1 or G5 and keep dry for a few hours to allow it to cure.

From website shop:-
What's special about Gtechniq G5 Water Repellent Coating for Glass and Perspex?
With non factory applied glass coatings there is a direct trade off between longevity and repellency. G5 is designed to offer the maximum possible repellency whilst offering reasonable durability. Water is blown off car screens at speeds as low as 30mph and on verticle glass water rolls off leaving a virtually spot free surface. G5 coated glass will stay cleaner for longer and any contaminants such as bugs and ice will be much easier to remove.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

You need to take in to account what sort of speeds you mainly travel at! G1 is utterly useless for me as most of my driving is not over 45/50mph. Personly I would just use G5 and apply ever 2/3 months, it only takes 5 minutes to apply so can't see the point of G1.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Good stuff - that's why I bought it. It was just what it said on the bottle that made me think twice.

Is it OK to use on plastic headlight lenses then? I assume my headlight lenses are plastic... I have Xenons with the washers, so it'd be good to have the headlights coated too if I can...?

Also, am I right in thinking that IPA is Isopropyl Alcohol? If so, I've got some in a sprayer, so that's fine. I also vaguely remember somebody saying about using distilled water in part of the process, or is that not the case?

Also, should/can you apply the G1 to the wipers to stop judder? I don't really want to be suffering wiper judder if I can help it.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> You need to take in to account what sort of speeds you mainly travel at! G1 is utterly useless for me as most of my driving is not over 45/50mph. Personly I would just use G5 and apply ever 2/3 months, it only takes 5 minutes to apply so can't see the point of G1.


Well I like the idea of the "fit and forget" nature of G1. Plus a lot of my journey is motorway, so I'm OK with G1 up front where I have the wipers. It's just my rear screen has no wiper and is quite angled, so droplets tend to sit on it. If the G5 will help that roll straight off then I'll be a happy bunny. :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I would use the IPA to clean the blades.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Is it worth applying any Gtechniq to the wipers, or will it cause them to perish?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> I would use the IPA to clean the blades.


it must be


----------

